# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Applying for a liquor license gauteng

## Taxempt

Does anyobody here have a contact at their offices. I am in the process of applying for a tavern license in kagiso and need some help there,

Thx,
Marius du Plessis

----------


## eraofgrateness

> Does anyobody here have a contact at their offices. I am in the process of applying for a tavern license in kagiso and need some help there,
> 
> Thx,
> Marius du Plessis


Am a Liquor Consultant,if you will let me take the benefit of handling your application.But if not the liquor head office is in Johannesburg Cbd 94 Matlolo office.
regards
david

----------


## cejay

Hi Dave!
How long does it take to secure the license?

----------


## eraofgrateness

> Hi Dave!
> How long does it take to secure the license?


Hi Cejay,
What type of liquor license you want to apply for,Temporary,Occasional or Permanent Liquor License?
(1)Temporary/Occasional License i will get it for you in a week.
(2)Permanent License(Pub,Tavern,Bottle Store,Club,Restaurant Liquor License)it takes months to procure because of technicalities and Board approval,But my best time is 3-4 months.
Best Regards

----------


## cejay

Hi Dave!

I would like the No. 2 of your ans.

What are the requirements?

Thanks.

----------


## eraofgrateness

Hi,
 (1)Did you have a place to operate the business?
(2) Certify Copy of I.d 
(3) Tax Clearance
(4)Police Clearance certificate
(5)Lease Agreement where the business will be conducted
And i will charge you R10,000 to apply for you and you"ll pay me R7,000 to start and when the license is issued /out ,you will pay me the balance.
Regards

----------


## cejay

Hi Dave!

I have not secured the place yet.
What do you mean by Police clearance? I did not understand that very well. Do you mean Police character Certificate?
Tax clearance comes from SARS I guess.

With regards

CJ.

----------


## eraofgrateness

Hi CJ,

Yes i mean Police character Certificate and the Tax Clearance come from SARS (South Africa Revenue Service).
CJ can you go to the company website you will find some question and please answer them that will be helpful as well.www.eraofgrateness.co.za
kind regards
david

----------


## info@samia-bnb.co.za

Please can you provide me with contact information for someone to help me get a licence to sell alcohol to my overnight guests at my guesthouse?

----------


## info@samia-bnb.co.za

hi Dave
Can you provide me with a quote on a liquor licence?  My email address is info@samia-bnb.co.za.  I have a guesthouse with business rights that limit me to sellling only to live in guests.

----------


## eraofgrateness

Hi,do you need a temporary license or permanent license?
Here is my number 0793904141

----------


## eraofgrateness

Hi,

do you require temporary/occasional license or permanent license.
here is my number 0793904141
email:info@eraofgrateness.co.za
website:www.eraofgrateness.co.za
Kind Regard
David

----------


## DeanF

Good day,

Is there anyone who can assist me in how I go about applying for specific type of liqour license, without the using a lawyer or middle party (no offense)?

I already have the premises; Certify Copy of I.d; Police Clearance certificate; and the lease Agreement where the business will be conducted.
I am currently still in the processes of getting the tax clearance certificate.

Where would I have to apply for the license?

Please your help will be much appreciated
Regards
Dean

----------


## legalliquor

Hi

Do you still need help regarding your license or are you sorted?

Cheryl

----------


## info@samia-bnb.co.za

> Am a Liquor Consultant,if you will let me take the benefit of handling your application.But if not the liquor head office is in Johannesburg Cbd 94 Matlolo office.
> regards
> david


I am in need of a liquor consultant.  I am in Krugersdorp

----------


## eraofgrateness

Greetings,as you all aware that the Department of Economic Affair,which the Liquor Board falls under stopped the submission of new liquor application until next year January,and is called "Moratorium"and we are hoping the MEC for the department we look into the grief the new comer into the business also previous people are facing and she will lift/suspend the Moratorium. Uptill now nothing has been done even the Liquor consultant take this matter to court but our constitutional right was turned down by the Judge the handle the case.All what we can do is to pray and hope the Department Head will suspend it.Regard

----------


## legalliquor

Hi Dean

Have you come right with your liquor license or can I be of assistance?

----------


## Gizmo

I am looking for one in the Fourways area. Please PM me if you can help.

----------


## nic777

> Greetings,as you all aware that the Department of Economic Affair,which the Liquor Board falls under stopped the submission of new liquor application until next year January,and is called "Moratorium"and we are hoping the MEC for the department we look into the grief the new comer into the business also previous people are facing and she will lift/suspend the Moratorium. Uptill now nothing has been done even the Liquor consultant take this matter to court but our constitutional right was turned down by the Judge the handle the case.All what we can do is to pray and hope the Department Head will suspend it.Regard


Hi, what is the current status of this now?

Has the moratorium been lifted now?

----------


## calvnk

@eraofgrateness what would the requirements be to apply for a temp license is ther other ways to get a license quicker I am opening a nightclub and need to be trading in a month or month and a half tops what is my options please could anyone help thanks

----------


## mbalindhlovu

Hi  :Smile: 
I would like to enquire as to the documentary required and general fees involved in obtaining a temporary liquor license in Johannesburg?
T

----------


## Liquorlicenseconsultant

> Hi 
> I would like to enquire as to the documentary required and general fees involved in obtaining a temporary liquor license in Johannesburg?
> T


A Lot of people get confused with a temporary license and a catering/occasional liquor license. A temporary liquor license has been written out of the liquor law.
A catering occasional liquor license is specifically for special events. Like weddings, sports events, catering companies.
Documents required for a catering/occasional liquor license:
1. Copy of the applicants ID 
2. Sketch indicating where you will be selling the alcohol.
3. Proof of lawful occupation. (a letter giving you permission to host the event and to sell alcohol.
4. Date and reason for the event.

Please note that the liquor board does not accept any late applications and therefore you need to apply before 14 working days of the event

If you need anymore information please let me know. We have been doing liquor license applications for more than 10 years. 

Kind regards

----------

Dave A (22-Aug-13)

----------


## Liquorlicenseconsultant

> Hi, what is the current status of this now?
> 
> Has the moratorium been lifted now?


Yes it has been lifted and Licenses are being issued again! :Big Grin:

----------


## M'zzel

Hi There 

im looking for someone to help me with applying for a liquor licence . how much do liquor consultants charge out there?

----------


## maluka

Hi David can help me with the application for liquor licence

----------


## Magdeline

Hi my name is Magdeline,,I live in atteridgeville west I need a liquor licence,I want to sell from home,but only to people who would  buy and leave,not consume at my place,what r my chances

----------


## AmithS

Hi, anyone has experience with applying for a liquor license recently?

Would love to hear your experience,

Did you use a consultant or do it on your own?
How long did the whole process take?
Which was the most difficult part?
Anything specific to keep in mind?

----------

